# Wie kocht man Hummer?



## Matt_CDN (7. Januar 2006)

Ich hoffe das ist hier nicht OT ... Folgende situation:

Ich kann frischen Atlantik hummer sehr billig bekommen. Nun schrecke ich aber davor zurueck die tiere lebendig zu kochen ... 

Angeblich spueren hummer keinen schmerz aber das find ich zweifelhaft genug um mir den apetit zu verderben ...

Also meine Frage: Gibt es da "humane" kochrezepte? Kann man die Hummer irgendwie fachgerecht und schmerzlos toeten und dann kochen?

Matt


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Moderatoren werden nicht gekocht#d #d |supergri |supergri |supergri 







































Nee, Spass bei Seite - Krebse (und dazu gehören Hummer) sollen einzeln, mit dem Rücken zuerst in sprudelnd kochendes Wasser geworfen werden - auf keinen Fall: Hummer in den Topf und dann langsam erhitzen#d 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## schomi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wenn du Probleme damit hast den Hummer kopfüber in sprudelnd kochendes Wasser zu tauchen (welches die einzig richtige Methode ist ), dann würde ich keine Hummer kaufen und wenn sie noch so günstig sind .
Sie werden dir einfach nicht schmecken.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Hummer (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Soweit ich weiß, ist es in Deutschland verboten meine Brüder  anders als mit der Kopfüber-ins-sprudelnde-Wasser-Methode zu töten.

In vielen Ländern wird er allerdings mit einem spitzen schlanken Messer getötet. Man umfasst den Hummer am Körper mit einem Tuch und sticht das Messer in die kreuzförmige Vertiefung am Kopf des Tieres. 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## nikmark (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Man umfasst den Hummer am Körper mit einem Tuch und sticht das Messer in die kreuzförmige Vertiefung am Kopf des Tieres.



Die Stelle ist aber nicht leicht zu treffen und das würde echte Tierquälerei bedeuten.
Ansonsten wie vom Model "Hummer" beschrieben. Durch die Siedehitze ist die "Delikatesse" Hummer schonendst getötet !


Nikmark


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wenn man die schonendste Art und Weise (kochendes Wasser) nicht mit sich vereinbaren kann, dann sollte man die Tiere leben lassen oder sie mir rüberschicken :q:m....


----------



## petipet (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die schonendste Art und Weise (kochendes Wasser) nicht mit sich vereinbaren kann, dann sollte man die Tiere leben lassen oder sie mir rüberschicken :q:m....


 
Jo, ick nehm die och.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Immer her damit!


----------



## Tosch75 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

lass dass wasser richig sprudeln in eienem topf der wirklich groß genug ist. und dann mit den scheren frontal in das wasser. das dauert maximal 2 sec. und dann war es das..


----------



## forellenudo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wie sieht es denn mit Hummer aus dem man aus der Tiefkühltruhe nimmt?wie bereitet man den denn zu?und mit welcher Fischart kann man den Geschmacklich vergleichen?


----------



## gismowolf (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Servus Udo!
Hummer aus den Tiefkühlregalen ist in der Regel immer schon gekocht!!(Und zwar auf die gleiche Art und Weise wie oben beschrieben!)
Vergleichbar ist das Fleisch mit keinem Fisch,sondern mit allen Krebs-und Krabbenarten!Im Vergleich zu zarten Flußkrebsen ist das Hummerfleisch etwas grobfaseriger!!


----------



## forellenudo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				gismowolf schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Udo!
> Hummer aus den Tiefkühlregalen ist in der Regel immer schon gekocht!!(Und zwar auf die gleiche Art und Weise wie oben beschrieben!)
> Vergleichbar ist das Fleisch mit keinem Fisch,sondern mit allen Krebs-und Krabbenarten!Im Vergleich zu zarten Flußkrebsen ist das Hummerfleisch etwas grobfaseriger!!




Danke dir#6 hab beim letzden Besuch in der Metro wieder davor gestanden und wollte mir mal einen mitnehmen zum probieren,aber keinen Frischen sondern einen aus der Tiefkühltruhe werde mir dann mal einen oder zwei kaufen gehen,muss mich nur mal nach einem Rezept oder Soßen für den Hummer kümmern.


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Tipp.... Bei ALDI kosten die nur 5€....


----------



## forellenudo (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp.... Bei ALDI kosten die nur 5€....



Danke für den Tipp#6


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Ich werd mir nächste Woche auch einen von ALDI holen und testen, ob der auch genießbar ist. Wie man den zubereitet, steht auf der Verpackung......


----------



## Hacker (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Also du kannst die Viecher ganz einfach toeten einfach mit Suesswasser abspuelen. Und dann ein wenig suesswasser in topf tun dann macht der heisse wasserdampf den rest. Diese Methode hab ich von ein Lobster/Hummerfischer gelernt mit kochendem wasser geht es natuerlich auch aba es muss richtig sieden also glaub passt schon. Ich wuensch euch viel spass beim hummer essen dauert ewig 

Gruss


----------



## Matt_CDN (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Allen Besten Dank fuer die vielen hinweise 

Ob der Moderator "Hummer" nun auch gegessen wird oder nicht, liegt daran wie schmackhaft er ist 

Auch nett gemeint von einigen mir das problem und den Hummer abzunehmen  Werde aber nicht davon gebrauch machen, sondern an euch denken wenn ich meinen verspeise |wavey: 


Die idee mit dem messer in die kreuzfoermige vertiefung ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht .. aber nicht wenns schwer zu machen ist oder gar dem tier qualen beschwert. Deutsches Recht hingegen ist (hier) belanglos. Es kann also gemacht werden was fuers Tier am besten ist.

Habe gerade gelesen man soll die tiere erst im eisfach kuehlen da sie dann schlaefirg werden .. hat das schon mal jemand probiert?

Matt


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Als wechselwarme Tiere bringt das kühlen (Eisfach) sicher einen sedativen Effekt.
Tiefgekühlte Hummer kann man auch essen, sind aber lange nicht so gut wie frische.

Beim Hummer kochen darauf achten dass der Topf groß genug ist, dass genügend kochendes Wasser drin ist, damit die Temperatur mit einbringen des Hummers erhalten bleibt.

Nicht nur, wie vorher beschrieben, mit den Scheren voran reinbringen sondern unbedingt darauf achten dass der ganze Hummer vom (kochenden) Wasser bedeckt ist.

Das Wasser mit Salz, etwas Paprikapulver, frischem Dill und ein paar Körnchen Kümmel und ein paar Streifen Fenchel würzen.

Nach dem Essen die Hummerreste/schalen nicht wegwerfen, sondern diese in nicht zu wenig Butter andämpfen, mit etwas Wermut ablöschen und mit dem Kochfond auffüllen und für ca 2 Stunden auskochen und dan abpasieren.

Ergibt nen prima Hummerfond für Suppen und Sossen.


PS:
Wenn Du nicht magst, kannst Du natürlich auch gerne mit die Hummer schicken ))


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Kann denn mal einer verraten welche Soße man zu einem Hummer macht?aber nichts kompliziertes da ich den Hummer heute Mittag als kleinen Snack essen möchte:m #6


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Den Hummer zu kochen war garnicht das Problem. Aber den Burschen zerlegen|uhoh: , man war das nen Gemetzel. Die Butze hat vielleicht ausgesehen|supergri . Aber legger war es. 

Ne Sosse hatten wir nicht dazu.


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wenn du das sagst werde ich ihn auch mal ohne Soße Essen#6


----------



## nikmark (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Moin Udo !

¼ Tasse Butter  
1 Tasse Pilze, frisch, kleingeschnitten  
500 g Hummer - Fleisch oder Krabbenfleisch oder Shrimps oder alles zusammen, abgetropft und kleingeschnitten  
¼ Tasse Mehl  
1 Tasse Hühnerbrühe  
1 Tasse Sahne  
½ Tasse Parmesan, frisch gerieben  
  Pfeffer  



Zubereitung 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Die Butter über mittlerer Hitze zum Schmelzen bringen. Nach und nach die Pilze hinzugeben und dünsten, bis sie gar sind. Dann das Hummerfleisch mit in die Pfanne geben und kochen, bis es eine Opaque-Farbe hat. Das Fleisch und die Pilze aus der Pfanne entfernen und beiseite setzen.
Die Hitze runterdrehen. Mehl in die Pfanne geben, für etwa zwei Minuten kochen und rühren. Dann die Hühnerbrühe, die Sahne und den Pfeffer hinzugeben. Für 5 bis 10 Minuten köcheln lassen, oder bis die Sauce verdickt ist. Die Pilze, den Hummer und den Parmesankäse mit einrühren. Für weitere fünf Minuten kochen lassen. 


Nikmark


----------



## Jörg2 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Ich würd ne einfache Cocktailsauce zu empfehlen. Die Hummer aus dem Aldi sind leider zu klein, da ist nichts dran an den Viechern.
Lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben und nen frischen Hummer kaufen. Das lohnt sich wirklich, denn die gefrorenen haben immer so einen stark fischigen Geschmack. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Danke Markus#6 werde es heute Mittag mal testen,mit der Cocktailsoße ist auch nicht schlecht#6 #6


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wie heute Mittag? Ist ja wohl ne Frechheit sowas hier zu schreiben |krach: (Neid). Da läuft mir ja gleich das Wasser im Mund zusammen.

Schreib nachher mal wie es dir gemundet hat.


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

So komme gerade vom Einkaufen,5.99 bei Aldi das Stück,und da die so riessssig groß waren hab ich gleich 2 stück gekauft|supergri werde euch nacher Berichten wie sie geschmeckt haben#6 sollten die gut schmecken,dann werd ich mir in Zukunft die frischen holen.


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Udo, Mittag ist längst vorbei|gr: .

Also wie waren die Hummer??


----------



## Sockeye (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Udo, Mittag ist längst vorbei|gr: .
> 
> Also wie waren die Hummer??



...er kaut immer noch auf der Schale rum...das dauert...|supergri |supergri


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Stimmt, dass kann sein|supergri |supergri . 

Hatten wir ja noch nicht erwähnt, dass man den Burschen vorher aus der Hülle pusten muss.

Dann werden wir wohl noch nen büschen warten müssen .


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Also Leute,der Hummer war einfach nur Klasse#6 #6 hatte allerdings 2 Nachteile

Nachteil 1 : Diese verdammte Schale#q #q 

Nachteil 2 : Ich muss wenn ich die nochmal vom Aldi holen,mir direkt 5 Stück kaufen damit ich satt werde|supergri aber mal im ernst,die Dinger haben absolut klasse geschmeckt,auch ohne Soße,nur die Schale zu knacken hält auf#q


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute,der Hummer war einfach nur Klasse#6 #6 hatte allerdings 2 Nachteile
> 
> Nachteil 1 : Diese verdammte Schale#q #q
> 
> Nachteil 2 : Ich muss wenn ich die nochmal vom Aldi holen,mir direkt 5 Stück kaufen damit ich satt werde|supergri aber mal im ernst,die Dinger haben absolut klasse geschmeckt,auch ohne Soße,nur die Schale zu knacken hält auf#q



Ne schicke Sauerei, nä|supergri .


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ne schicke Sauerei, nä|supergri .


Das kannste laut sagen,aber trotz allem hat es super geschmeckt,werde mir aber dann doch mal einen Frischen holen,den die im Aldi sind einfach zu klein#6


----------



## Arni (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Hi Udo,

hast Du die Hummer nach Anleitung auf der ALDI-Verpackung zubereitet???


Gruß Arni


----------



## sunny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Wie hast du denn die Scheren geknackt? Ich habe zum Schluss nen Nussknacker benutzt. Ging eigentlich relativ gut.


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Ja ich habe es nach deren Anleitung gemacht,und die Scheren hab ich mit einem Seitenschneider aufgemacht,ging ganz gut:m


----------



## Arni (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Danke für die prompte Antwort, ich glaub das probier ich auch mal.


----------



## Sylverpasi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

5,99€??????? Bei mir kostet der genau 5€..... Komisch, dass da 1€ Unterschied ist....... Ich hol ihn mir auch demnächst, aber ich brauch wohl auch 2 Stck. :q:q:q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*



			
				forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich habe es nach deren Anleitung gemacht,und die Scheren hab ich mit einem Seitenschneider aufgemacht,ging ganz gut:m


 
Goil, "pimp my Hummer" nach dem Motto: "zwei Hummer und einen Werkzeugkasten bitte":m


----------



## forellenudo (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wie kocht man Hummer?*

Mit den Scheren ist gar nicht so einfach,aber es schmeckt super Lecker#6


----------

